# Brake Swap from 300ZX



## duc(forced)tion (Sep 29, 2003)

I've heard people have swapped the front brakes (calipers, rotors, pads) from the 300ZX as an uprgrade. I'm considering this swap and have a couple questions I hope somebody can help me with:

1 - Will all years of 300ZX brakes from 90-96 work, and/or are some easier than others?

2 - What exactly needs to be done for the brake lines to fit?

Thanks in advance for any help or input.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

five lug hub conversion if u have the four lug hubs...then everything should go on pretty fine except i lil here an there thing that isnt 2 much 2 worry.


----------



## silzilla (Oct 21, 2003)

You would have to do a 5 lug conversion or have the rotors redrilled to a 4 hole pattern. Also VERY IMPORTANT you want the 90-92 non-turbo calipers as they are smaller 26mm as opposed to the larger brakes off of the 90-96 turbo and the 93-96 non-turbos 30mm. If you get the 30mm calipers your stock wheels wont fit, and if you have aftermarket wheels youll have to check the offset of them before bying the calipers.


----------

